# which springs



## M6GOAT (Jan 21, 2008)

I will soon be adding all new bushings from pedders and also gonna lower the goat. Been looking at eibach and tein springs, not interested in pedders springs to much $. Do any of you have tein springs and are they any good. As of now i'm getting the eibach. Any help would be great!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the bushings were too much so what's the diff.? don't get Eibachs. they're poor springs and many have been unhappy with them. Lovells 20mm drop are great springs for the money


----------



## M6GOAT (Jan 21, 2008)

OK so what about the tein springs. The pedders springs are double or more than any other spring on the market,but sure i would like to have them. Thought eibach was a great spring. I had eibach coilovers on a civic and was a great ride, no problems.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i got Lovells and they were considerably less. they have the same spring rates and i've done a 20mm drop with them all the way around and they have been great. they also have better pricing most of the time on other suspension parts like dampers and bushings. i shopped my whole suspension and picked the best with the best price on all of the stuff. not a lot of people have done Teins to my knowledge and the few that have haven't given rave reviews.


----------

